# Interesting "Caution" To Uber Passengers from Oatley Vigmon



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

What are my fellows Uberites' thoughts on this?






I think the link to the actual article and part 2 of the interview are in there. I have limited navigation capabilities right now on my crappy old Smartphone... will spruce up this post a little later. In the meantime... thoughts?


----------



## Dohhmanfu (Dec 25, 2015)

Very interesting interview and some good news for Canadians who use Uber. I would think many people will be relieved to know that their own auto insurance will kick in if their Uber driver finds himself unknowingly uninsured. US auto policies also have an uninsured clause. I wonder if this provides coverage as a passenger like in Canada. I wish American media would address these issues that are affecting Uber drivers and passengers. What I mostly see are fluff pieces and how they single handedly restructured the transportation industry.


----------

